# H.T.Krantz



## ChrisH (Apr 25, 2012)

Since I'm new to beekeeping and thought the information would be useful to others, I wanted to share my experience about my recent order with H.T. Krantz. I have ordered all of my woodenware from other companies like Mann Lake, Rossman, Brushy Mountain, etc.
I ordered unassembled frames from H.T. Krantz along with a screened bottom and some wax foundation. I went with them because I saw their ad here on Beesource. Once I placed the order I saw their front webpage said 2 to 3 week delay on woodenware. Oh well...I will have to wait. Anyone that reads this forum would know that this time of year is busy for everyone...and H.T. Krantz was no exception.
A week after I placed my order with them, which was over the internet, I got a call from them. "Hey just wanted to check to see about this order....you ordered medium frames with shallow foundation...is that right?" Wow, they called me to check to make sure what I ordered was what I really wanted. I haven't had that kind of service yet. Not to say anything is wrong with the other companies, but Krantz just wanted to make sure before sending it out. I got my order well before they said I would have it.

The frames are what I wanted to check into because of price. The quality is fair, not as sharp of cuts like the others and the wood is not as smooth but they work and the frames parts lock into place with each other. For .80 cents they work great.

Just my 2 cents and experience I wanted to share with other new beeks.


----------

